
Greenland Lost 12.5B Tons of Ice in a Single Day - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/greenland-lost-record-breaking-125-billion-tons-ice-single-day-180972808/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20597367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20597367)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20606524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20606524)

~~~
pstuart
And there will be many more posts like this. And more denial.

------
pstuart
It's maddening that this is happening and we could stop it if we collectively
wanted to. Crazier still is that the Right appears to have made this a
"liberal issue", and therefore revel in making this a joke.

If I was childless I could turn this into a big YOLO party, but I have kids
and am heartbroken to have them inherit this mess.

~~~
nashashmi
I agree with you, but there are lies happening on both sides. And then there
are people calling out the lies. At the end you can do nothing but doubt all
that you hear.

Take for example the ipcc report that just came out. It is a resounding idea
of a bunch of anti meat vegans trying to use climate change alarms to persuade
the world into their world view.

It is manipulation at its best. And now I don't care about the the whole
climate change drama. It sucks. They are trying to control me.

I will strive for green energy and stuff but not for climate reasons.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
The anti meat vegans appointed by governments to the _Intergovernmental_ Panel
on Climate Change (IPCC) by the notoriously and overwhelmingly anti-meat
vegans running governments around the world? Err...

~~~
nashashmi
Don't rule out the possibility of group think. Some voices get silenced
because they don't have an agenda. While others find truth to their opinions
in thousands of research.

------
ckdarby
I'll ask the silly question, with all the global warming happening and record
ice melting why isn't there more islands being entirely covered by water?

12.5B tons increases the sea level by how much?

~~~
ovi256
This is not that hard to figure out: 12.5B tons is about 12.5e9 m3 of water.
Earth's diameter is 12700 km. The area of a sphere (Earth is a geoid, sure!)
of that diameter is 5e8 km2. 70% of the Earth's surface is water, so only
about 3.5e8 km2. If we add 12.5e9 m3, or 12.5 km3, of water to the oceans,
that 12.5 km3 will cover a depth of 12.5 km3 / 3.5e8 km2, or roughly 3.8e-8
km, or 3.8e-5 m, or 38 microns, or basically nothing to worry about. It won't
add up to one meter until it happens every day for about 2.5e4 days, or about
65 years. I expect glacial melting to mess things up through other means than
brute oceanic depth increase. Things like albedo increase, current
modification.

This is a stream-of-consciousness Fermi estimate level of precision, so don't
expect it to be correct beyond order of magnitude.

------
fbn79
Dummy question. I leave near the sea. If so many ice is melting why I cannot
see the sea rising?

